# Finally Good News!



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all! Took Riley to the dermatologist Thursday night and they drew blood and he got to start the new drug Apoquel we had been waiting for. What a turn around. He's itching only a small fraction what he was and hasn't had to have any Benadryl at all. He is back to his frisky ornery pilfering self! And we just got word that all of his bloodwork came back normal!!


----------

